# Doggie daycare?



## caro (Apr 22, 2011)

I was thinking about taking Muppet to doggie daycare once or twice per week so he gets more interaction with other dogs (he loves playing with other dogs, big and small, in puppy class and at his old foster mama's house) and so he won't be so lonely while I'm at work. I thought it might help with his anxiety/boredom while I'm away too. I live in a rural area and there's only 1 daycare/boarding center near me, and I went for a tour today.

They said he's too small to be with the other daycare dogs (there are >30 of them, mostly big), and want to put him in a kennel with a 'day boarding' pomeranian and a westie, and some toys and supposedly let them out 6-8 times per day. I looked at their outside area and there was poo that hadn't been picked up. Is that normal? It kind of spooked me because little Muppet had giardia when we first got him. :/

They have a big supervised room full of windows and light for the big daycare dogs, but the kennel where they put the small dogs they get for daycare is in a basement filled with rows and rows of kennels for all the dogs they board there and antisocial daycare dogs, and it seemed a bit cramped and like there was lots of barking noise. It made a bad impression on me but I don't know if I'm just being over-protective! The whole reason I want to take him to daycare is so he can run around and play with others... it seems like being in a windowless kennel with 1 or 2 other dogs isn't much better than being in his pen at home all day, even if they get let out for short stints. Do any of you take your chis to daycare? Does this sound like a normal/okay place to you? They said most of the dogs there come every weekday, and there were tons of them, so I guess it can't be that bad.... can it?


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I'd personally never leave mine somewhere like that -- even where I board them when I absolutely "HAVE" to they are out and about in a huge room w other toy dogs all day supervised. 

In your case I'd probably just skip it.


----------



## caro (Apr 22, 2011)

okay, thanks for your input! i think i likely will skip it, or maybe just try it once to see if he likes it better than being home alone in his pen. i've never been to a kennel or boarding facility before so i wasn't sure what kind of standards i should be holding the place to. maybe i'll see if i can find a better place further away and just take him once per week.


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

I wouldn't leave my dog there! If you are paying to have him at a daycare facility, he should be able to interact with the other dogs. He would probably just be better off staying home instead of going.


----------



## LadyJ (Aug 20, 2010)

I wouln't leave my dog in a place like that. Day care should be fun and he should have lots and lots of room to run around and play. Sounds like they cater to big dogs and don't really want to have the small ones.

Jeanette


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

No personal experience with doggie daycare, but my boyfriend's daughter has her dog at daycare several days a week, and the descriptions I hear from her are NOTHING like what you're describing. Her little 8 lb yorkie mix Rowdy loves going, there are other small dogs he gets supervised interactions with, and it sounds almost like a spa! Which yours doesn't. At all.


----------



## Kayley (Mar 9, 2011)

caro said:


> I was thinking about taking Muppet to doggie daycare once or twice per week so he gets more interaction with other dogs (he loves playing with other dogs, big and small, in puppy class and at his old foster mama's house) and so he won't be so lonely while I'm at work. I thought it might help with his anxiety/boredom while I'm away too. I live in a rural area and there's only 1 daycare/boarding center near me, and I went for a tour today.
> 
> They said he's too small to be with the other daycare dogs (there are >30 of them, mostly big), and want to put him in a kennel with a 'day boarding' pomeranian and a westie, and some toys and supposedly let them out 6-8 times per day. I looked at their outside area and there was poo that hadn't been picked up. Is that normal? It kind of spooked me because little Muppet had giardia when we first got him. :/
> 
> They have a big supervised room full of windows and light for the big daycare dogs, but the kennel where they put the small dogs they get for daycare is in a basement filled with rows and rows of kennels for all the dogs they board there and antisocial daycare dogs, and it seemed a bit cramped and like there was lots of barking noise. It made a bad impression on me but I don't know if I'm just being over-protective! The whole reason I want to take him to daycare is so he can run around and play with others... it seems like being in a windowless kennel with 1 or 2 other dogs isn't much better than being in his pen at home all day, even if they get let out for short stints. Do any of you take your chis to daycare? Does this sound like a normal/okay place to you? They said most of the dogs there come every weekday, and there were tons of them, so I guess it can't be that bad.... can it?



If you re-read what you have written here, you will answer you're own question. I say a big no to letting your baby stay here!! Have you considered a second chi or a dog walker through the day to give a bit of variety?


----------



## mooberry (Jan 31, 2011)

Even petsmart is better than this! Here the pets mart has two big window rooms separated by size AND energy levels. there are people in there always and other dogs and toys and beds, they always have so many there too. All the puppies seem to be having a blast there.

I think you know what is the best for your baby...I agree with what others say maybe it's time for a new addition?

Dogs are like potato chips you can't have just one ha ha!


----------

